# Ceratostylis rubra



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking about having this judged, until I found out how many flowers the last awarded one had. Check out OrchidWiz.

(photo is from both sides of same plant)


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2010)

Super nice, Dot! The color on this one always makes my heart go pitter-patter. :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

These are not easy to grow! I would like to try again though. THanx for the inspiration.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice growing and form Dot! Nice picture too!


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Little cutie...  Out of curiosity, what is it related to..? Is it vandaceous?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 18, 2010)

Very cool pic and good plant Dot!!!! Jean

Do you have any special gronwing advice for this one? (I just got a very small youngster of this species a week ago ; I mounted it on cork with some moss)


----------



## Hera (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool plant. Looks very healthy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Little cutie...  Out of curiosity, what is it related to..? Is it vandaceous?


Not vandaceous. Check out orchidspecies.com: http://orchidspecies.com/ceratostylusrubra.htm
Note that rubra is a synonym for retisquama.


JeanLux said:


> Very cool pic and good plant Dot!!!! Jean
> 
> Do you have any special gronwing advice for this one? (I just got a very small youngster of this species a week ago ; I mounted it on cork with some moss)



It seemed to love the heat and humidity we had this summer. I brought it inside a week ago and placed it in my basement greenhouse, where it exploded into flower. I water it every day (almost).


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Dot!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Candace (Sep 19, 2010)

Love it. I killed mine. Rotted it out pretty quick:<


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool, dual shots of the same plant in the same photo! Don't give me any ideas Dot...:rollhappy:

Awesome job growing, flowering, and photographing that beauty!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2010)

:clap::clap:Way too cute!!! :drool::drool:


Candace said:


> Love it. I killed mine. Rotted it out pretty quick:<


Was it potted or mounted? If potted, media?

I just got one, was told med-low light, I-W temps, has hairy roots, likes water.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 19, 2010)

Your photos are always so wonderful!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't had time to check all the threads, lately, but I'm glad I caught this one! Great job, Dot!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

